# Central QLD revisited, Australia



## gus11 (Sep 15, 2011)

I returned to central QLD to undertake dingo research over the past two weeks, the weather was extremely cold and dropped to 0 degrees (compared to where i live and it rarely drops below 15 degrees). Herps weren't to active but we were able to find a few interesting things, including a few things i didnt see last time i visited the region.
We found
Red naped snakes







Thick tailed geckoes






Robust blind snakes






Wood geckoes






Lerista timida






Lerista fragilis






Burton's legless lizard






Morethia boulengeri






yellow faced whip snakes






varanus trisits






southern spotted geckoes






Salmon striped frogs






limnodynastes tasmaniensis






Other herps were found and not photographed. We also saw some cool animals that weren't herps
squatter pigeons






Barn owls






Pacific baza






Banded lapwings






yellow bellied gliders






greater gliders










Sugar gliders






Was a fun trip!
Gus


----------



## CamdeJong (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff Gus! Great photos!


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 18, 2011)

awesome finds and pics !


----------



## spiderdan (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice pics


----------

